# Wine festivals on the Rhine in Sept/Oct?



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

We have toured the bottom half of Germany (from the Schwarzwald into Austria) briefly, and loved it.

We both enjoy German wines, and staying on stelleplatzen. So ideally this autumn we'd like to do a bit of wein-festery on our way down to Spain.

Does anyone have any recommendations for wine festivals on the Rhine? Not really into huge events - thinking more along the lines of smaller village affairs, with lots of local wine and maybe an oompah band? And a stelleplatz nearby?

Any suggestions gratefully received.

Bruce & Marion


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Autumn is a good time for weinfests in Germany, I've stumbled across (and out of) loads along the Mosel but I would imagine you'll be equally spoilt for choice along the Rhein.

Bacharach is a good stellplatz and they have a 'weinfest' every October. I would imagine the place will be heaving though...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=629

There are also a few entries in the database around the Pfalzerwald area and Neustadt ad Weinstrasse which is close to the Rhein. 
If you get the Bordatlas, many vineyards have overnight places for motorhomes around most of the wine regions.

Keep an eye out for 'Federweisser', young, still fermenting wine. Guaranteed headache the following morning :wink:

Pete


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

have just returned from koblenz. wish it had been winefest time! were on good site near koblenz-guls (campingplatz moselbogen), fairly expensive, but great motorhome area overlooking mosel, and several good wine villages nearby, both rhine and mosel. would go there again, but remember if you tow a car to leave it outside the gate (3 euro per night otherwise!). 

des


----------

